# Snow Goose Videos



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey guys what snow goose videos are available out there. I have the 4 Seasons, Snow Flurries, and 10,000 decoy hunt. Is there any other videos that you guys would suggest.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Snow goose fever form the sillosocks company is good, they shoot a lot of birds in this video


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I think I have every snow goose hunting video and my favorites are Snow Goose Fever, Spring Snows: following the migration, Spring Snows: Wave upon Wave and High Prairie Waterfowling has a good snow shoot in it.

I really like the prairiewinds videos a lot, you can get them at this website. http://prairiewinddecoys.com/_wsn/page15.html

I thought Chris carried some of them here, but I didn't see them in the store. I think he may still have the Snow Fever DVD. Just don't start watching these videos too soon or work gets to be very difficult.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Where can you find the Snow Goose Fever video? I found the others but not this one. Thanks


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Just order a dozen sillosocks and it comes with them, I'm sure you could use a few more decoys. :lol: :lol:

My favorite movie would have to be Raining Snows and Blues. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Raining snows and blues is definatley a good one, but im thinking it might stir some people up on this forum


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Where can you get that one?


----------



## Marty Haakenson (Jul 6, 2005)

Cabelas has it for 20 bucks, but be aware that it is just a cowing video and that is all.4-6 guys walking behind a cow silo.and unloading when the birds start jumping.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

SWEET!!! uke:


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

SWEET!!! uke:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ya go get Raining Snows and Blues if you want to see a video of a bunch of guys hiding behind cow boards, using hevi shot and taking 70 plus yard shots and then watch as 60% of the birds are crippled running and flapping in every direction. Yes I know it is legal but it makes me want to uke:


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

yeah real sporting


----------



## GooseFlocker (Aug 28, 2005)

I suggest you pick up Zink's Runnin Traffic. There is a very good segement on snow goose setups with fully body decoys. The video also has some really good goose and duck hunts. These guys are serious waterfowl hunters with a gereat sense of hunor. :wink:


----------



## jim6897 (Aug 27, 2003)

Here is a decent snow goose clip.


----------



## jim6897 (Aug 27, 2003)

one more good clip


----------

